
Toolbox In An iPhone Case From Startup TaskOne - techiediy
http://www.techiediy.com/toolbox-in-an-iphone-case-from-taskone
======
greenyoda
Just make sure you don't accidentally try to get on a plane with one of those.
That sharp, pointy knife at the top is likely to get the TSA all excited.

